# Zwille, Schleuder selber bauen



## Crazy_down (21. Juli 2005)

Hi ihr... ich suche ne Bauanleitung für ne Schleuder also kein Rohr mit Baloon hinten dran sondern sone Y-Schleuder. Halt schön detailliert weil ich Zelten fahre und wenn ich mal nix zutun habe will ich mir eine bauen.
 Wenn ihr paar links habt oder ne anleitung wäre ich echt dankbar.


 greetz crazy_down


----------



## möp (21. Juli 2005)

nimm dir ne schöne feste Astgabel - schäl sie schon sauber - links und rechstoben kommen 2 Kerben rein und dann wird ein Einkochgummie dazwischen gespannt - FERTIG

So hab ich sie früher immer gebaut. 

mfg
möp


----------



## Crazy_down (21. Juli 2005)

*g* jo so einfach gehts zwar, aber ich habe schon echt coole selber gebaute zwillen gesehen mit nem Gummi schlauch und nem Körbchen dran etc. richtig geil halt ! sowas wäre ideal .


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Juli 2005)

moin


Ich hab mir eine sehr gute gekauft, und nichtmal teuer.
Spästens wenn die das Aststück bricht und du es im Auge hast, weisst wo der Vorteil bei gekauften liegt (und das ist lange nicht der einzige Vorteil).

Und wenn du dir ein gutes Gummi kaufst, kannst du gleich noch dir paar Euronen für den Rest drauflegen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JohannesR (22. Juli 2005)

Wozu braucht man sowas?


----------



## MCIglo (22. Juli 2005)

Sind die DInger in .de nciht mittlerweile auch verboten?
Immerhin ist das ja was, was Spaß macht...


----------



## Tobias K. (22. Juli 2005)

moin


Nein, sind nicht verboten.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

 Schau mal im nächsten Angelgeschäft vorbei und frag dort mal nach "Futterschleuder" *g*

 Gruß Tom


----------



## BaLaYaR (25. Juli 2005)

Genau, das mit der Futterschleuder wollte ich auch gerade erwähnen. Die sind echt mal krass, hatte auch mal eine. Meine hatte 4€ gekostet. 
Ich habe mir aber auch schonmal eine selbst gebaut, mit einer kleinen Astgabel und Hosengummis! 
Ein Kumpel von mir hatte mal son Ding, welches sich "Rattenschleuder" nannte. Nicht weil man damit Ratten rumschießt, sondern weil man sie damit zerschießt^^ War so eine professionelle Zwille mit Komplettarmschutz und Zielvorrichtung. Als Geschoss wurden 12mm Stahlkugeln benutzt. Ich glaube diese Geräte sind aber mittlerweile verboten, weil wohl keiner damit mehr "Ratten" jagen geht


----------

